

The most popular web servers for REST APIs  - taylorbuley
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/12/15/most-popular-web-servers-for-rest-apis/

======
byoung2
I'm in the process of developing a REST API (apache now, but likely nginx when
it goes live. The reason I'm considering nginx is for its ability to handle
concurrent connections, and for built-in rate limiting. Does anyone have
advice on rate-limiting requests on Apache (e.g. mod_evasive) vs nginx? The
idea would be to limit users to a certain number of requests per IP per hour,
and return a 503 over that limit.

